# 18" Shadow Chrome wheels for 2006



## txcharlie (Feb 26, 2006)

There is an option for 18" shadow chrome wheels for the GTO, on the pontiac website, but I can't find a pic anywhere. Does anyone know what they look like or where I can find some pics? Any input would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Charlie:seeya:


----------

